# Day 7 of Stims, 8 small follicles. What next? Help!



## mrs bubble

Hi everyone,

I'm am looking for some advice and hopefully words of encouragement..

I went for my first monitoring scan this morning after 7 days of stims (225iu Menopur) and had 8 small follicles, 4 on each side. I can't remember what the measurements are but they were referred to as being smaller than they would expect at this stage. When the nurse called at lunchtime I was told to increase this to 300iu Menopur to encourage growth and 'improve my chances'. I need to go back on Monday for another scan, which will be after 11 days of stims. 

Our reasons for having IVF are male factor and none of the tests I've had have shown any problems on my side. We had thought that this might be a factor that could work in our favour but now I'm not feeling very optimistic and am not sure what my chances of a decent number of eggs actually are. 

My questions are:
Is the number of follicles likely to increase or remain the same?
Is there a maximum number of days you can stim for?
What size do follicles need to be to contain a mature egg?
What chances do I have?

Your thoughts and experiences would be very much appreciated.

Lots of love and luck to you all. xxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

My clinic told me a good size collie is anything over 10mm (I think) and I ended up having to stim longer too as was poor responder. I ended up going to ec with only 5 follies but they managed to get 5 eggs from them, 3 of which fertilized and two of which are now 2 years 9 mth Olds running round our playroom.


  Good luck hun


----------



## Gingernut

Can't specifically answer your questions but hope this helps! I stimmed well with my 3 IUI treatments but have just had IVF cycle and only made 3 follicles. They increased my Menopur from 375 to 450 on day 7 and I stimmed for total 12 days. No more appeard! I had 2 eggs from the 3 follicles both fertilised with natural IVF. Both were transfered and I'm now on my 2 week wait!! As people keep telling me it's not quantity but quality!! I spent the days before collection with a hot water bottle on my tummy as I have read somewhere that the follicles like to be warm, not sure of this helped!!!

Good luck with your treatment Mrs Bubble 
Gingernut


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Good luck gingernut


----------



## rs1984

Hi mrs bubble, don't despair. 8 isn't bad at all and there's still plenty of time. At your stage I had about 6/7 small ones too. I was a slow responder at first and then they upped my drugs but I still ended up stimming for 16 days! My clinic were quite relaxed about me taking my time and told me it takes as long as it takes. I think you need to get to at least 16mm (pref 18-20mm) before they will trigger you to increase chances of mature eggs. In the end I got 12 eggs, 11 mature and all fertilised and I was very pleased with that. I'm now pregnant. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Mrs Bubble

My day 7 scan wasnt very positive on my first round of treatment (IVF/ICSI) follicles they said they couldnt measure and even asked if i was injecting the drugs, i went back on day 11 and i was ready to take the trigger shot and had 7 follicles, 4 were eggs and 1 fertilised normally one delayed fertilisation my little boy is now 4 from that cycle

my 2nd cycle i stimmed for 31 days before having follicles big enough for EC 

        to your follies and  for day 11 scan 

Donna Marie


----------



## mrs bubble

Thanks ladies for all your lovely responses and postitive stories   .  My PMA has returned and I'm now feeling like I'm still have a chance. 

Lots of love and luck, Mrs B xxx


----------



## Kirsty1

Thank you dee dee and ladies uve also cheered me up and I'm feeling a lot more positive! Had day 14 scan today and I have 5 follicles ec is monday but they warned me I may only get 1-2 eggs x u ve given me hope as I was feeling so much negativity from my hosp x thank you good luck to u all x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Kirsty its wrong of your hospital to be negative - mine was opposite - I was reluctant to go ahead to ec with only 5 for fear of wasting my one free go but my clinic were adamant that it was enough and stressed quality over quantity. Even if you only get one good one its all you need - wishing you the best of luck (hugs)


----------

